# Pablo HDPE !



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Stopped by my mailbox on my way 
To work and saw that Santa Pablo Claus left me an early Christmas 
Gift ! 
Grazie Fratello!




























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tapatalk


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Buon Natale fratello!!!!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

nice catty and something looks familiar ;-)


----------

